# LibNoDave für C#  und Profinet IO (RT)



## internizer (22 März 2013)

Hallo SPS-Profis,

es geht um die Programmierung von MobilPanels bzw. HMI-Stationen (nicht von Siemens) mit Windows CE. Diese sollen nur asyklische NRT-Daten (von Buttons oder Schaltern) über Profinet IO (RT) von Siemens empfangen bzw. versenden (also keine besonders Starke Belastung des zyklischen RT-Traffics). IO-Controller ist eine S7300er. Da ich im Forum nicht alle Antworten für meine Fragen gefunden habe und der Siemens-Support offenbar mit LibNoDave auf Kriegsfuß steht, hoffe ich hier könnt mir und eventuell anderen mit dem gleichen Problem weiter helfen.

1) Ist ein Kommunikationsaufbau mit LibNoDave für C und Profinet IO (RT) überhaupt möglich. Stichwort: Echtzeitprotokoll.

2) Ist LibNoDave&nbsp;mittlererweile für Windows CE geeignet.

3) Ist LibNoDave dynamisch (speziell mit C#)? Damit meine ich, ob es möglich ist, aus einer Variablenliste z.B. in Form einer CSV- oder Excel-Datei , deren Variablenanzahl je nach Anlagenvariante schwanken kann, die Kommunikatioskonfiguration (Lese/schreibe Variable bei Betätigung des Buttons) automatisiert vorzunehmen? 

(Habe schon ein C# Programm erstellt, das eine CSV-Datei ausliest und die Schalter sowie Labels automatisch auf dem Anzeigenbild platziert. Nun soll auch die Kommunikationskonfig voll automatisiert ablaufen. Bei ca. 350 Prozessvariablen möchte ich das nicht unbedingt alles manuell vorgeben müssen.)

4)Gibt es irgendwo (speziell zum Automatismus der Konfiguration) gute Tutorials oder PDF-Dokumente

LG

internizer


----------



## Jochen Kühner (22 März 2013)

internizer schrieb:


> Hallo SPS-Profis,
> 
> es geht um die Programmierung von MobilPanels bzw. HMI-Stationen (nicht von Siemens) mit Windows CE. Diese sollen nur asyklische NRT-Daten (von Buttons oder Schaltern) über Profinet IO (RT) von Siemens empfangen bzw. versenden (also keine besonders Starke Belastung des zyklischen RT-Traffics). IO-Controller ist eine S7300er. Da ich im Forum nicht alle Antworten für meine Fragen gefunden habe und der Siemens-Support offenbar mit LibNoDave auf Kriegsfuß steht, hoffe ich hier könnt mir und eventuell anderen mit dem gleichen Problem weiter helfen.
> 
> ...



1.) nein, libnodave kommuniziert mit der cpu, nicht mit den profinet teilnehmern.

2.) keine ahnung, aber ich hab libnodave unter c# in verbindung mit meiner toolbxlib (http://siemensplctoolboxlib.codeplex.com) unter IOS am laufen, ich denke auf ce müsste es au compilierbar sein.

3.) Hä?? Also Ich hab mit libnodave auch schon visualisierungen realisiert. Schau dir am besten mal meine ToolBoxLib an, die nimmt nähmlich auch noch leseoptimierung vor, wenn du verschiedene werte aus sich überschneidenden bereich lesen willst.


----------



## internizer (22 März 2013)

Hallo Jochen,

ich werd mir deine Toolbox ansehen, klingt, was ich so bisher gelesen habe, richtig interessant.

zu  1) Es ist nur eine Kommunikation zwichen den HMI-Panels und dem  IO-Controller (S7 300er) vorgesehen. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob dies  so reibungslos möglich ist, da ja LibNoDave meines Wissens nach nur  TCP/IP-Traffic für den NRT-Betrieb unterstützt. Ich möchte sicher gehen,  dass der Parallelbetrieb zwischen offenem TCP/IP-Kanal und dem RT-Kanal  reibungslos funktioniert, da der Datenverkehr ja hauptsächlich im  RT-Kanal (industrielles Echtzeitethernet) stattfindet, der von LibNoDave  nicht unterstützt wird.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (22 März 2013)

Du kannst normalen Netzwerktraffic und RT Traffic nebeienander ohne Probleme nutzen. Die RT Telegramm sind einfach höher prioriesierte TCP/IP Telegramme (soweit Ich das weis! wird glaube Ich das gleiche wie für IP Telefonie verwendet). Nur bei IRT sieht das ganze wieder anderst aus...


----------



## internizer (25 März 2013)

Hallo Jochen,

hast du noch das verbesserte Tool zum TagConverter  von Siemens? Dieser nutzt zur Spaltentrennung der csv-Datei Kommas  anstatt Semikolons.  Wenn ich folglich die vom TagConverter erzeugte csv-Datei in WinCC  flexible 2008 importieren möchte wird die gesamte Textzeile dem  Variablennamen zugeordnet. 
Mit dem TagConverter möchte ich Datenbausteine, die zum Teil 50 bis 100 Variablen umfassen, schneller einbinden.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (25 März 2013)

internizer schrieb:


> Hallo Jochen,
> 
> hast du noch das verbesserte Tool zum TagConverter  von Siemens? Dieser nutzt zur Spaltentrennung der csv-Datei Kommas  anstatt Semikolons.  Wenn ich folglich die vom TagConverter erzeugte csv-Datei in WinCC  flexible 2008 importieren möchte wird die gesamte Textzeile dem  Variablennamen zugeordnet.
> Mit dem TagConverter möchte ich Datenbausteine, die zum Teil 50 bis 100 Variablen umfassen, schneller einbinden.



Soweit Ich weis kann man das Trennzeichen welches Flexible benutzt einstellen. Und Ich glaube als STandart ist bei Flexible ein Tabulator als Trennzeichen eingestellt (und das verwende Ich auch in der ToolBox). Ansonsten den Quellcode zu meinem TagConverter (di meinst doch die ToolBox) gibts auch in meinem Codeplex Repository!


----------

